# Where to start ?



## tch7 (Oct 13, 2008)

We have just decided to make the move to Canada, so have been spending hours reading through pages of info on applying for visa’s, getting jobs and the correct producers that need to be followed, most of which then seen to result in a large fee. Are these genuine and is it the only way to apply or can you do it yourself? And are there any set rules to which forms you need to complete?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Be sure you're looking at the Canadian government pages on visas (Welcome Page | Page d'accueil) and not those of the many immigration agencies. But applying for a visa is not free by any means, even when you do it for yourself.

It depends on your circumstances whether or not you will need assistance. If you fall into a skill group that is sought after in Canada, it's a waste of money to pay someone to fill out the paperwork for you. If you have "touchy" circumstances of any kind, an immigration agent can be worth his or her weight in gold.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## tch7 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks,

Is there any way of finding out which the sought after jobs are in a certain area?

I’m in construction and the girlfriend is a primary teacher, we are hoping to move to the Calgary area, can you give any indication of job availability and the cost of living in this area?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Other folks will have other ideas, but I usually check the job ads in the online newspapers for the area I'm interested in. It's a quick and dirty way to get an idea what sorts of job skills are in high demand (or not), though I realize not all employers advertise in the newspapers these days.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

